# Babbs February Meeting



## bconnery (21/2/12)

The Babbs February meeting will be held this Thursday, February 23, at the Lynndon Bowls Club, 47 Galsworthy St, Holland Park West 

Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few of your beers to share and compare.

This month's mini-comp is American Ales. 
Entries must belong to one of the following BABB's Competition styles: 4.1 American Pale Ale, 4.2 American Amber Ale, 4.3 American Brown Ale, or 4.4 American IPA

As always, we look forward to seeing you there!

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## RdeVjun (21/2/12)

I'll have to tender my apologies, I'm stuck in Toowoomba this week by the looks. Odd as it would seem, I haven't an American to bless myself with anyway! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Will hopefully have one or two entries in the mini-comp, depending on weather my bottle filler wants to play nice. Will have a play tomorrow night and see....

Looking forward to some great American beers!!

Cheers!


----------



## CamM (22/2/12)

What are the requirements for the comp? How many bottles, and do I need to bring along the recipe sheet etc?

Also, is it judged on the night?

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## bconnery (22/2/12)

CamM said:


> What are the requirements for the comp? How many bottles, and do I need to bring along the recipe sheet etc?
> 
> Also, is it judged on the night?
> 
> ...


THe beer has to be in one of those classes. You can bring two entries, one bottle of each. 
If you are a member then you need to nominate one as your scoring beer, towards the most consistent brewer, and one as for feedback only (although you still get a score on the sheet). 
Non-members can only receive feedback and a score. 
You don't need to bring the recipe sheet but if you score well and/or have samples people will ask you questions 

It is judged on the night, at a table. 
We have a mix of judging experience at the club, so its a consensus and discussion approach. 
The mini=comps are intended as much as a learning experience for judging and critiquing as they are feedback for your beer.


----------



## tallie (22/2/12)

CamM said:


> What are the requirements for the comp? How many bottles, and do I need to bring along the recipe sheet etc?
> 
> Also, is it judged on the night?
> 
> ...



One ~750ml bottle (PET or glass). It's up to you if you want to bring the recipe, but it could be handy if others want to know more about the beer. Also feel free to bring additional bottles to share before and after the judging for more feedback.

On the night, those present are split up into about 5 tables (depending on the number of people/entries), and each table judges 3-5 beers. Beers are brought out anonymously and the whole table participates in the judging. There's no guarantee that your beer won't be brought to your table, so if you suspect that and you want unbiased feedback, it's usually a good idea to keep quiet  

You have to be a member to be eligible for prizes, but visitors are welcome to enter a beer for feedback. Points for members' beers are accumulated over the year and used to determine the most consistent brewer award at the end of the year.

Cheers,
tallie

Edit: Also what bconnery said


----------



## CamM (23/2/12)

tallie said:


> One ~750ml bottle (PET or glass). It's up to you if you want to bring the recipe, but it could be handy if others want to know more about the beer. Also feel free to bring additional bottles to share before and after the judging for more feedback.
> 
> On the night, those present are split up into about 5 tables (depending on the number of people/entries), and each table judges 3-5 beers. Beers are brought out anonymously and the whole table participates in the judging. There's no guarantee that your beer won't be brought to your table, so if you suspect that and you want unbiased feedback, it's usually a good idea to keep quiet
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, hopefully see you tomorrow night.


----------



## Batz (24/2/12)

Thank you guys for making me welcome last night, I was really impressed by the professionalism of the whole night. I will definitely be submitting my application for membership later this week. Hopefully I'll see you all again next month.

Batz


----------



## evildrakey (24/2/12)

Batz said:


> Thank you guys for making me welcome last night, I was really impressed by the professionalism of the whole night. I will definitely be submitting my application for membership later this week. Hopefully I'll see you all again next month.
> 
> Batz



I also found my first night really welcoming - thanks guys....


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

Glad you chaps like it (it were a slow day at work today Batz!  ).
Now to work on that bagpipe wielding fella.....


----------



## Mags (24/2/12)

Thinking of coming along myself. moved to Brisbane last year, originally from Scotland.. whats this about bag pipes??

I am still using kits at the moment but planning a build/fridge for my AG switch when I move house B)


----------



## Batz (24/2/12)

Mags said:


> originally from Scotland.. whats this about bag pipes??




This bloke


----------



## Mags (24/2/12)

Looks like my kind of club, i am in :lol:


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

Batz said:


> This bloke
> 
> View attachment 52602



As you can see, he'd fit in well


----------



## Rowy (24/2/12)

winkle said:


> As you can see, he'd fit in well



I'm in for next month! Especially if I can get frirst crack at the blowup sheep.


----------



## NickB (24/2/12)

Her name's BaaBra and she always has a bleating good time....


----------



## Rowy (24/2/12)

NickB said:


> Her name's BaaBra and she always has a bleating good time....




Your just trying to pull the wool over my eyes Nick.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/2/12)

Rowy said:


> I'm in for next month! Especially if I can get frirst crack at the blowup sheep.


Have some manners Rowy! Her name is BaaBra.


----------



## Batz (24/2/12)

Rowy said:


> I'm in for next month! Especially if I can get frirst crack at the blowup sheep.




We shear her around.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/2/12)

Batz said:


> This bloke
> 
> View attachment 52602



Can't believe Campbell still puts that in his mouth :huh:


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Have some manners Rowy! Her name is BaaBra.



She's never been the same since being ridiculed at the Kin Kin post office <_< .


----------



## bradsbrew (24/2/12)

And regarding 'that' incident. I was just trying to help her over the fence once everyone went to sleep.


----------



## Ross (24/2/12)

Really pissed off I missed last night, but unfortunately got a gout attack (first in a long time) & my foots in agony.
Perils of the job i guess :icon_drunk: 

Ross


----------



## argon (24/2/12)

Ross said:


> Really pissed off I missed last night, but unfortunately got a gout attack (first in a long time) & my foots in agony.
> Perils of the job i guess :icon_drunk:
> 
> Ross


Nothing missed... Just the usual rigging of the points by Tony. :lol: 

Nah good night, good to catch up Batz.


----------



## Batz (24/2/12)

Ross said:


> Really pissed off I missed last night, but unfortunately got a gout attack (first in a long time) & my foots in agony.
> Perils of the job i guess :icon_drunk:
> 
> Ross




Get up to Kin Kin on the 10th Ross?

Or stop kicking the employees. ^_^


----------

